# Ghosts of Mymeara



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello

JRS is painting another eldar army. Paint scheme is little different than in FW book, but those are eldars and they will have snow bases so they must be from Mymeara:grin:



















...and two poor pics, I'll make better asap.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The white detailing on the flyer is AMAZING. Reminds me of Da Vinci's sketches.

Is the same detailing going to be on all of the vehicles? It really makes the black stand out.

My only criticism is that a few models seem to be missing their heads! 

In all seriousness, the only thing I could think is at all wrong (And I'm trying to find something here) is that the white highlights on the black seem a little bit too sudden or thick and kinda make it look like white plastic painted black and then snapped off. This seems to be much less of a problem once you've done all of the beautiful white detailing work.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Good gracious that is impressive! Look forward to seeing these finished!


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

those eldar look awesome!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the skull in the WL. Stunning work.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These are seriously cool, i'm not usually an Eldar fan but these could turn me :wink:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Awsome work! the skull and the flyier...next level painting!


----------



## "Mad" Larkin (Sep 23, 2013)

I am stunned...great work piece by piece. Would you mind sharing the colours you used to achieve this ghostly finish?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Every time I see your airbrush work I die a little bit more inside through jealousy...


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Finished some time ago.
Hope you like it.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the skulls, good work


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Good god those skulls look the tits! Is it just an airbrush white fade from the bottom of the head to the top and then the details and shape made with black (and a little white) via the brush? Really like the freehand as well, it's different but it really works.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Skulls were painted exactly as Jacobite wrote.

Here is color recipe for this army:
http://www.jollyrogerstudio.org/2013/11/ghosts-of-mymeara-colour-scheme.html


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ha sounds simple, doubt it is in reality though! Again, awesome work!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant work... makes me want to invest in an airbrush :grin:


----------

